# Sea France Offers



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi everbody looking for a bargain

Just booked return ticket for <6.5 motorhome from Dover to Calais in August & return end of September for £48.00. ( £29out + £19back ).
T & Cs not to onerous

Got to be a bargain...... just hope that the savings "invested" into cases of wine don't overload the campervan!!

Eat your heart out Speedferries :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Enjoy

Ron


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Hi sheringham, when we used to do a booze run we would park in supermache car park, go into store and buy one bottle of each wine we fancied, come out and have a wine tasting session making sure we didn't actually drink to much\and them return with our trollies and load up with selected wines.
We also pumped up the air-ride as the back started to sag!! 

Ps. There is a shop called Intercave in Calais where you can buy 10ltr wine boxes and taste every one of 20! The french guy that runs it speaks perfect english and is very knowledgeable about wines and spirits, parking is not good though.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, If anyone is interested in booking a ferry for the end of August its worth looking at the Seafrance web site we just booked a ferry with Seafrance for the 28th August 2006 and 08:15 for 2 adults and 7.48 m motorhome for £30 single, i think thats cheap ? 

We have only booked a single as we are off to Spain and don't know how long we will be away ?

hope this helps someone

Brian


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Have just booked on a 4* site in France for 3 adults, 1 15 year old and a 3 year old withe the Camping and Caravan Club alll inclusive of ferry crossing (Sea France) site fees and insurance with a 26' RV for £435. (The Sea France return from Dover to Calais is £80). 

We are booked in at the Camping La Trevilliere site at Bretignolles-sur-Mer 22nd August till the 2nd September. Any one been there, if so any comments? If the site is OK then I consider this to be one of the best bargains of the summer!


----------

